
My So-Called (Millennial) Entitlement - mathgenius
https://medium.com/s/trustissues/my-so-called-millennial-entitlement-9be84343c713
======
retrogradeorbit
I love the cynicism. Perhaps it's a perspective you normally find in someone
older. As a gen-Xer I am sick and tired of people bashing millennials. That
Simon Sinek talk is just the worst. Almost every sentence in that talk is
completely false. (Heck, not just that Sinek talk, but pretty much all his
talks are filled with falsehoods). People _want_ to hear bad things about
millennials, but it's just not true.

"Because the worst has already happened. It is happening, and it will continue
to happen."

Au-contrair; much, much worse is yet to come.

But I really like her response to the situation. To take personal
responsibility and find happiness in the moment. More evidence that the
general pop-media consensus on millenials is wrong.

~~~
rdiddly
They did it to us too. Called us "slackers." America just shits on its young,
I guess, and squanders the investment.

------
powerslacker
> You’ve had a bachelor’s degree for three months. It cost $100,000 to earn,
> all before interest.

$100,000 well spent. Possibly the best article I've read in years.

------
pasbesoin
Agree with all of it, or not, it's a good and thought-provoking read.

